# China Cabinet



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

Technically, this project is not 100% done. No hardware on cabinet door, since I originally was going to use brass. But, decided against cherry for this, and changed to curly maple and purpleheart accent. Now I'm really more inclined to go satin nickel.


Deal ... or No Deal? (Sorry, family is watching Howie, but I'm at my limit on game shows)



By the way, this is a wall hung corner cabinet, and except for door, almost every piece of wood is mitered, beveled, angular, etc. Perhaps the most difficult thing I've ever done. I'm ready for a simple project!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

It looks fantastic! Nice job on the joinery. Fine craftsmanship displayed here. I like the satin finish idea as well. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very clean Lee you did a fine job on this one 

I made one like yours for the bathroom but I painted it white and it worked out great in the corner where the floor space is tight like most bathrooms,the hard part was hanging in on the wall so I used the 45 deg.wedge way,drop and hang . 
It hangs over the john in the corner. 


Bj 




lrr said:


> Technically, this project is not 100% done. No hardware on cabinet door, since I originally was going to use brass. But, decided against cherry for this, and changed to curly maple and purpleheart accent. Now I'm really more inclined to go satin nickel.
> 
> 
> Deal ... or No Deal? (Sorry, family is watching Howie, but I'm at my limit on game shows)
> ...


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. It looks a little more stark next to the concrete wall, and has me even more inclined to go with satin nickel hardware -- brass just seems too traditional, and this really looks a lot more contemporary than I thought it would.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Very nice.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Well worth the effort Lee. I have never seen a wall hung corner cabinet like this one. Is this your own design or from commercial plans? I think your choice of purpleheart really sets this project off. I agree on the 26D finish for the hardware.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Lee,

Very elegant and clean piece!

Nice job!

I always try to make my own pulls, etc. 
... in this case, I'd use Purpleheart & play with what looks nice.

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful job Lee,
The nickel sounds good or as Joe said maybe make your own pulls. That way you can say it's all yours.


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

Mike said:


> Well worth the effort Lee. I have never seen a wall hung corner cabinet like this one. Is this your own design or from commercial plans? I think your choice of purpleheart really sets this project off. I agree on the 26D finish for the hardware.


Mike,

I'd like to claim this one as my own -- I was very impressed with the design when I saw it. It is from Woodsmith, Vol. 22, No. 128 (April 2000).

My oldest daughter got married last summer, and asked me if I would build a "simple" china cabinet for her very small kitchen/eating area. She really had little floor space, and when I saw this hanging corner cabinet, it was perfect!

Well, it has been fun, but definitely more work than I expected. But the plans are fantastic, and I ordered Shop Notes after I saw this (not sure of Woodsmith is still the same type of magazine). I found this one in an old woodworking store with lots of great old plans, many of which were covered with lots of dust!


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Lee,
> 
> Very elegant and clean piece!
> 
> ...


Joe - thanks for the idea of purpleheart pull, or knob -- great idea!

And thanks to you and all for the kind words.


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Very clean Lee you did a fine job on this one
> 
> I made one like yours for the bathroom but I painted it white and it worked out great in the corner where the floor space is tight like most bathrooms,the hard part was hanging in on the wall so I used the 45 deg.wedge way,drop and hang .
> It hangs over the john in the corner.
> ...


Bob, 

Thanks for the compliments.

Yes, this one uses the wedge with 45 degree cut -- a really simple, and sturdy way to hang it. I'd like to have one for our house, but I'm not quite ready to build another one ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

lrr said:


> Bob,
> 
> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Yes, this one uses the wedge with 45 degree cut -- a really simple, and sturdy way to hang it. I'd like to have one for our house, but I'm not quite ready to build another one ...


That's called a French cleat. An excellent way to hang cabinets and peg board etcl along your shop walls so you can rearrange. That is how I recently hung my shop cabinets. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*French cleat*

Gentlemen, French cleat.............please explain.Harry

ps: The corner cabinet makes me determined to improve my skills.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Gentlemen, French cleat.............please explain.Harry
> 
> ps: The corner cabinet makes me determined to improve my skills.


Not my shop but here is what it looks like Harry. One half gets attached to the cabinet and one half gets attached to the wall. It then just sits on the one half of the cleat attached to the wall. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Gentlemen, French cleat.............please explain.Harry
> 
> ps: The corner cabinet makes me determined to improve my skills.


Hi Harry,

Basically a French Cleat is this:

1. Take a 1" x 6" x ~30" board (wide enough for your project).
2. Set table saw blade for a 45* cut.
3. Place fence to get the cut in the middle of the 1 x 6 to get close to two 1 x 3's.
4. Mount one strip to the wall (toward the top section of what you're going to hang) that forms a 45* "HOOK" pointing UP. (make sure you leave clearance for the Project to go above this level in order to place it over the hook)
5. Mount the other strip to your Project (good n sturdy) so the 45* cut is pointing down to join the one on the wall.
6. Lift Project up & over the wall HOOK (French Cleat) and hang it!

That's it... there are little things that can be done, etc. but that's the basic French Cleat.

They work great!!

My first major project, after getting back into woodworking, was to make 4 boxes about 3' x 3' x 11" with fixed shelves dado'd glued n bradded into place.
I had the sides going over the ends of the cleat (which would also be against the wall). The cleat at the top was under the top and inside the sides being glued n screwed into place onto the 1/4" ply back. Was solid as a rock!
Hung them in the garage for food storage... like a pantry type thing.
Worked like a charm...

Hope this helps you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just to add a small note to Joe's post. 

If you cut the Nail board on the back of the cabinet it will fit flush with the wall when you hang it.
Like most/some I put in a slot in to hold the plywood in place on the back of the cabinet but I cut the 45 deg. on the same board but only part of it,about foot long of so.
The router table can do this job quick and easy,drop it and do a 45 deg. slot.

90° V-Groove,45° chamfers or a 45° angle for an accurate mitre
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_sign.html#V-Groove_Anchor


Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Just to add a small note to Joe's post.
> 
> If you cut the Nail board on the back of the cabinet it will fit flush with the wall when you hang it.
> Like most/some I put in a slot in to hold the plywood in place on the back of the cabinet but I cut the 45 deg. on the same board but only part of it,about foot long of so.
> ...


I extended the sides so they could go against the wall (to hold it away from it)... Diagram attached...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great illustrations Joe and Bob. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re-French cleats*

[Thank you gentlemen for that great information, it's so clever, so simple, it must have been invented by an Aussie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Harry (ducking for cover)


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> [Thank you gentlemen for that great information, it's so clever, so simple, it must have been invented by an Aussie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Harry (ducking for cover)


Slinging my one-way boomerang at Harry! LOL!! Good one Harry! 

Corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Great job on the corner cabinet, I like your use of wood. Excellent craftsmanship


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

*Finally finished the cabinet!*

I finally got the corner china cabinet done for my daughter. In the interest of time, I went with satin nickel knob, instead of doing a purpleheart one. And LOML decided this for me anyway!

In the past week, I just found out my daughter is expecting first child in September, and will be our first grandchild.

Makes the timing of this gift even more special.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks great Lee. And congrats on the news! 

corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Lee,

*B e a u t i f u l !!*

She will like it.

... and
*C o n g r a t u l a t i o n s . . . grandpa to be!*
(we had ours about 19 yrs. ago followed up with 4 more)


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratulations grandpa. The cabinet is beautiful and I love the contrasting splines.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking Lee and congrats on the news (Gramps).


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Congratulations on the good news, you'll find yourself starting to think about woodworking projects for the Grandbaby. I have already made three thinks for my first Grandson.
Like your finished china cabinet.


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments. My daughter and her husband came up tonight from Denver (we live about 60 miles north), and saw the cabinet for the first time. She really loves it. 

We are going to pack it up this weekend, and deliver it and hang it up for them.

I'm already trying to figure out the next big project, but will spend some time just doing a few simpler items!


----------

